# Young Blood Hawk



## Lyxen (Oct 30, 2012)

They are some newer power indie group I think? Anyways I get this station called Q87.7 by me. Normally I'm a huge hater of indie or that really light-hearted music, but Q87.7 keeps playing these songs over and over and now I'm like hookd on Young Blood Hawk.


----------

